# Anyone know where to get a stand made?



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 112 gallon 60" tank and I need to get a stand for it. I was going to make it myself but my wife shot that down pretty quick. lol. Anyone know where I can get one made? 

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact Daniel (aka Target) or Gordon (aka gklaw) as both of them were doing custom stands a while back.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

CRS Fan said:


> Contact Daniel (aka Target) or Gordon (aka gklaw) as both of them were doing custom stands a while back.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will touch base with them.


----------

